# Marble/Color Change (PHOTOS)



## CathrynFish

Hi everyone! I would like you to meet my Halfmoon Double tail young boy
Robert Frost
This is his colorful adventure through his little metamorphosis
(I apologize in advance if the pictures are that great quality  )

When I got him he had see-through fines, beautiful pale/white shimmery body and beautiful gleaming teal eyes

A week after he was all settled into his new home, I noticed he started getting small black dots on his body:
(8/24/12)









Then he begins to get black steaks in his fins along with mint green shimmer
(9/1/12)









(9/3/12)









Begins to accumulate more greenish shimmer; top of the eye turns black
(9/3-25/12)









Both eyes turn completely black while getting more black speckles on his body
(9/25/12)









(9/27/12)









(10/29/12)









I, then, went on a vacation for 2 months starting in November to the beginning of January and this is what I come back to...

Complete black body with green shimmer on top of the black; white head with still a little bit of see-through on the edges of his fins.
(1/14/13)
































(please ignore his see through fins at the bottom; NOT fin rot)

It's like hes wearing a little black wedding dress!! 
I'm not sure if his metamorphasis is over yet, he is still a baby..but we will see :-D


----------



## mushumouse

holy cow, what a change!! he looks beautiful before and after, but i love the green-on-black he has now. it's so cute with that pale face, he's kind of gothic looking.


----------



## CathrynFish

Thank you! That's exactly what I thought! (love the finnage on your dp btw!)


----------



## Maribelle1218

Oh wow, that is so cool! I have a HM pretty similar to this... pale pink in the beginning and now with dark streaks/spots spreading all over. I've been wondering if he is marble too... but I guess only time will tell.  Thanks for sharing your photos. That a super cool little guy! Question: Did the change happen pretty quickly?


----------



## CathrynFish

Maribelle1218 said:


> Oh wow, that is so cool! I have a HM pretty similar to this... pale pink in the beginning and now with dark streaks/spots spreading all over. I've been wondering if he is marble too... but I guess only time will tell.  Thanks for sharing your photos. That a super cool little guy! Question: Did the change happen pretty quickly?


I would say the color change is gradual, but very noticeable specially after you notice the few first spots then a week late they turn into streaks of color.
His whole process (so far) has been 4-5 months.
You should try to keep track of the change in your betta too and post it! I'd love to see how far your little guy will go too!


----------



## Viva

VERY cool! This makes me want to buy a marbled betta! The change is just ridiculous! HES GORGEOUS!


----------



## CathrynFish

Viva said:


> VERY cool! This makes me want to buy a marbled betta! The change is just ridiculous! HES GORGEOUS!


thanks! I know it makes me want to have more! But they can be so difficult to spot sometimes. I was just really attractive to his non color and bright blue eyes so i snatched him! then he turns into a beautiful little blackie


----------



## Laki

It's fish like this that make me want a marble so bad. You never know what you're going to get! I think he can labelled a piebald marble since his head did not color throughout the process. Wow.


----------



## CathrynFish

Laki said:


> It's fish like this that make me want a marble so bad. You never know what you're going to get! I think he can labelled a piebald marble since his head did not color throughout the process. Wow.


Piebald! Definitely! Yeah, I'm surprised about his head too, he is still so very young, I'm not sure if the process is done or not, but we will see!


----------



## Kytkattin

Gorgeous! I had a marble at one time, very fun to see the changes. I agree that they are hard to spot. After my male I wanted a female to marble for me, but the female I got ended up going from white to dalmatian instead of marbling.


----------



## CathrynFish

Kytkattin said:


> Gorgeous! I had a marble at one time, very fun to see the changes. I agree that they are hard to spot. After my male I wanted a female to marble for me, but the female I got ended up going from white to dalmatian instead of marbling.


Aww  that sucks, but I'm sure you still love her just the way she is! I've never had females before, but I kind of want to get a whole tank of them just to see how they differ from males (personalities to colors)


----------



## beacon

Coolest thing I've seen!! Where did you get him? How old is he? I wish I had one like that - he's excellent.


----------



## CathrynFish

beacon said:


> Coolest thing I've seen!! Where did you get him? How old is he? I wish I had one like that - he's excellent.


Thank you! I would say he's about 5 months, I got him at PetSmart! (I can't help but feel the need to want to take home ALL the poor bettas from petsmart ! )


----------



## MattsBettas

That's so cool! Why I like marbles! This reminds me of this- http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## CathrynFish

MattsBettas said:


> That's so cool! Why I like marbles! This reminds me of this- http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


 thanks for the link! that one is such a beauty after its metamorphosis!


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes that marble gene can do some wild things! Your changes were very dramatic. I have a spawn with a female with marble gene and every week she changed. Her fry are six weeks old now and the fry change add color constantly so far. The spawn log is here. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121219


----------



## Destinystar

He is beautiful !!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Wow that's an amazing change! Do all marbles change so dramatically?


----------



## Summerwind

This entire process is amazing! Please keep posting if he changes.


----------



## Kytkattin

I have a before and after picture of her too. She did change, which is what I really wanted. Females are the best! Like, I love my males and all, but females swim so different. Not like they are always trying to show off. lol. Though my taste is slowly shifting towards shorter fins, so maybe that is it.


----------



## CathrynFish

logisticsguy said:


> Yes that marble gene can do some wild things! Your changes were very dramatic. I have a spawn with a female with marble gene and every week she changed. Her fry are six weeks old now and the fry change add color constantly so far. The spawn log is here.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121219


aww what a beautiful girl! i love how shes getting red and blue in her fins, amazing!


----------



## CathrynFish

Syriiven said:


> Wow that's an amazing change! Do all marbles change so dramatically?


I do not think so, I think every betta is different. some change dramatically and some have small subtle changes


----------



## CathrynFish

Summerwind said:


> This entire process is amazing! Please keep posting if he changes.


oh i will!!


----------



## majesticstorm

Wow, what a change. He's such a pretty boy (before AND after)


----------



## WhiskeyHands

He's amazing!


----------



## Silverfang

your boy looks just like my girl is turning!

She started out as white with a few specks of green, now she's about 65-70% greenish. So pretty.


----------



## CathrynFish

Silverfang said:


> your boy looks just like my girl is turning!
> 
> She started out as white with a few specks of green, now she's about 65-70% greenish. So pretty.


ooh! i would love to see pics!


----------



## CathrynFish

thank you everything


----------



## JadeAngel

We just found out we have a betta with the marble gene. 

He was a solid dark blue crowntail when we got him in July. He's the blue crowntail in my profile pic. He started with just patches of white on his dorsal fin and cheek in November... and everyone told me it was a bacterial infection. I tried everything to help him get better, but nothing worked.

It spread and spread, until his entire body was white/cellophane color with some orangish red on his back, head, and a little on his fins. I never knew what the marble gene was, and everyone in forums and pet stores told me he was sick... so I took it to mean he was about to drop dead and we were sad.

Turns out... yeah... he just has the marble gene! He's one of those fish that changes drastically! but we are so happy he is not actually sick 

The marble gene truly is interesting XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh my gosh he is so pretty what a change!


----------



## Shadyr

Your boy is definitely goth with the black and the pale face!

I love my marble boy too 

Ghost Before (03/12)

View attachment 74804


Ghost After (Current)

View attachment 74805


----------



## CathrynFish

Shadyr said:


> Your boy is definitely goth with the black and the pale face!
> 
> I love my marble boy too
> 
> Ghost Before (03/12)
> 
> View attachment 74804
> 
> 
> Ghost After (Current)
> 
> View attachment 74805


WOWZAS! Hes a beauty!


----------



## xShainax

Here's my marble boy so far Before and after pics


----------



## CathrynFish

xShainax said:


> Here's my marble boy so far Before and after pics


is he getting darker? looks like Robert Frost's twin!


----------



## MistersMom

Stupid schools computer


----------



## xShainax

CathrynFish said:


> is he getting darker? looks like Robert Frost's twin!


Yep, he is getting darker.


----------



## StormKeeper

Doesn't even look like the same fish! Wow! :O
While he was adorable as a youngster, he is truly stunning now! Very beautiful fish you have there.


----------



## Syriiven

End of November...









End of December...









And Now. 









I'm a bit sad to see that shiny turquoise go.


----------



## MistersMom

Wow he's gorgeous


----------



## Melodica

Wow! Your boy looks a lot like mine! It's a little more subtle, but whereas Kahlua was black, brownish-peach and white/clear, now he's more blackish-blue and white. Now I'm excited to see how he ends up!

The first picture was taken on 1-12-13, the second today, 2-12-13. I can't believe I didn't notice the difference until now!


----------



## PhischAndChips

Holy cow! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Fishybitty

I bet that was amazing to watch  hes beautiful


----------

